# Wife then Kids



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

Broke down and bought an electric reel during Outcast sale. Finally got to use it Friday with my Wife. We fished 5-6 spots...nothing, finally headed further south to 600+ feet of water and quickly limited out on tile fish. What a lucky guy I am to have a wife who loves to fish...now she wants me to get another electric reel.
Took the kids and their friends Sat. another good day. 6 people on the boat...Tile fish, snowies and one keeper AJ on the way in...long 2 days!!!
I'm taking my old man next trip, he will be 79 in June. I'm looking forward to that


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Love them tile fish!!! Ya'll did a great job!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just had to


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome! Good job!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome, Nice Tiles!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have never caught any Tile Fish before. Looks like they can put up a fight. Nice kill on the fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice! it is awesome when the wife approves and love to fish too. I have a great wife who is out there with me TOO. and I love having her onboard she is the best Firstmate EVER! :thumbsup::notworthy::thumbup::yes:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics, smiles all the way around!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have caught tile fish bit no studs like that!!! Nice haul!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice tiles. Was it the new tanacom 1000 you were using ?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Viking, be careful with 79 yr old gentleman in _June_ & in 350-600'. It'll be gettin hot there, make sure the electric reel is mounted into rod holder. Good luck and stay safe out there in the deep!

Oops, I miss read that, his B-day is in _June_. Get him out there ASAP, while it's cool/mild weather.

Catch em up!


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a 26' sea hunt. I have the same boat - If you dont mind me asking where did you run power for the electrics. I am looking at doing the same thing - Thank for any info


----------

